# sjs for the blood



## rexmiller (Jul 17, 2004)

does anyone know  anything about this bottle it says on one side L. Gerstle & C0 and the other side it says Chattanooca Tenn on the front it says SJS for the Blood its about 10 in high and brown
 Thanks
 Rex


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 17, 2004)

I don't know anything about this bottle, either.  I found this example on the bank of the Suwannee River years ago, and have never seen another.

 My bottle is in rough shape, so I never did put it on my shelf.  But, I couldn't bring myself to through it away.  

 The bottle is 8.8" tall.  It has four indented panels, tooled lip, smooth base.  1880s-90s, I'd say.

 --------Harry Pristis


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 17, 2004)

Rex does your bottle look like Harry's bottle ?
 I was wondering if yours was a size variant of that mold or a different mold all together.....Because yours seems to be taller than the one Harry has ?
 I know this Tenn. Company...... I'm not familiar with your bottle though....I have seen them before but I have no info on it . This Chattanooga Co. also made   GFP for Women
 Gerstle Medicine Company Chattanooga , Tenn . in Amber .


----------



## rexmiller (Jul 17, 2004)

it's the same bottle i was guesting on size you know how us men are we all lie about sizes the bottle i have is in good shape.
 thanks
 rex


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jul 18, 2004)

When I first looked at this on Rex's CD that he mailed to me (great idea by the way Rex), I thought that it may be a bitters. "For the blood" was what sparked this idea. I looked through several books and also came up empty. Could it be a lost example of a bitters? Or is it just a local medicine? Who knows.

 I know some Tenn. collectors who may know and will drop them a line in the near future. 
 Until then Rex, good luck.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 18, 2004)

It is not a bitters.......It is most likely a Med !
 It is not listed as a label only Bitters in Ring & Ham's. 
 If it was a label only Bitters ..... Then NO examples have been found with a label stating so.    Brian


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 18, 2004)

Rex and Harry ..... Your bottle was a Sarsaparilla !

 An amber, rectangular bottle, 8 1/4 inches tall, embossed G.F.P. / For / Women // Gerstle Medicine Co. // Chattanooga, Tenn. G.F.P. stands for Gerstle's Female Panacea. Leopold Gerstle started small in Union Tenn., in 1871. By 1889 the town was called Bluff City when Gerstle and the town council had a â€œfalling outâ€ over increases in tax and water rates, and Gerstle moved his growing business to Chattanooga. An 1895 ad lists L. Gerstle & Co., Manufacturing Druggists, Office and Laboratory on Electric Street Halloway, Highland Park. St. Joseph's Sarsaparilla and St. Joseph's Liver Regulator were advertised as well as G.E.P.The Sarsaparilla came in an 8 3/4 inch tall amber rectangular bottle embossed S.J.S. / For The / Blood // Gerstle Medicine Co. // Chattanooga, Tenn. St. Joseph's Family Medicines, L. Gerstle & Co.  Continued to be listed in the Chattanooga City Directories through 1920, and the company continues to the present as the St. Joseph's Medicine Co.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 18, 2004)

Cool!  What's the source of your info, Brian S?

 This is a good size and shape for a sarsaparilla, though it is not listed in John DeGrafft's 1980 book, AMERICAN SARSAPARILLA BOTTLES.

 Thanks for the research!

 ------------Harry Pristis


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 18, 2004)

Dr. Richard Cannon is the source !
 Here's a link to the page on the Glass Works website. http://glswrk-auction.com/mc15.htm
 Hope this helps Harry !   Brian


----------



## rexmiller (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for the help does any have a ideal the value
 Thanks
 Rex


----------



## David E (Jul 19, 2004)

Have a little on this one.. Gerstle Medicine Co, Chattanooga Tenn. S J S for the blood.
 St Joseph Sarsaparilla. The Gerstle Med. Co. was located at the corner of Chamberlain and Maple Chattanoogta TN. from 1890 to 1920 
 Amber 5 3/4 x ? x ?.
 Dave


----------

